# Today FM Gift Grub podcast link



## TarfHead (24 Sep 2010)

Does anyone here know of that that works, i.e. has been updated since 03 August ?

The one I have hasn't been updated since 03 August. I've been up and down and across the Today FM site and cannot find a new feed link, yet there are 'editions' of GG there, published since 03 August, to be listened to and downloaded individually.

I tried my OH's iTunes account yesterday to get the link from the iTunes Store and that too is 'beached' at 03 August.

I sent a query to Today FM on their 'Contact Us' form, and have yet to receive a reply.

Anyone  ???


----------



## Locke (24 Sep 2010)

I know, same here. I went on last night to get the download of there 'Soundest Irish Person Podcast. Couldn't find. I was near crying with laughter on the bus when I heard it. If I get any info I'll let you know.


----------



## becky (24 Sep 2010)

I noticed this as well.  I'm thinking they want to save them for the christmas CD.


----------



## dam099 (26 Sep 2010)

More recent episodes are available on their iPhone app but I'd still prefer be subscribed to the podcast feed.


----------



## TarfHead (19 Oct 2010)

They've updated the XML file today, and the most recent entry offers an explanation as to why they're no longer available on iTunes.

But I can't access it (the MP3 file) from work


----------



## DubShelley (19 Oct 2010)

TarfHead said:


> They've updated the XML file today, and the most recent entry offers an explanation as to why they're no longer available on iTunes.
> 
> But I can't access it (the MP3 file) from work


 
Hi All,

Apparently it's to do with copyright law as they use so much music etc in their sketches. It is fine for them to play them and for us to listen to them but they are no longer available for people to "own" as this infringes on copyright law.

If you download the Today FM app on iTunes for free, all sketches are there!

Hope this helps!
Shelley


----------



## TarfHead (19 Oct 2010)

DubShelley said:


> If you download the Today FM app on iTunes for free ..


 
If one had an 'app-phone'  ..

Thanks


----------



## DubShelley (19 Oct 2010)

TarfHead said:


> If one had an 'app-phone'  ..
> 
> Thanks


 
Sorry I presumed everyone had one these days


----------

